# Alsterwanderweg am Samstag 28.6.2003 13 Uhr



## *blacksheep* (24. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

diesmal bei (laut wetter.com) tollem Wetter! Also meldet Euch an!Und zwar unter: LMB Alsterwanderweg 

Gruß,

Janus


Treffpunkt:


----------



## Outbreak (24. Juni 2003)

bin ich dieses Mal dabei!

Egal ob es schneit, regnet oder die Sonne scheint!!! Hochheiliges Ehrenwort!!! 

Bei gutem Wetter würde ich noch vorschlagen, dass wir die Tour im Schweinske (Erdkampsweg) oder im Schachcafé (Rübenkamp) ausklingen lassen!  

cu

Outbreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *Bei gutem Wetter würde ich noch vorschlagen, dass wir die Tour im Schweinske (Erdkampsweg) oder im Schachcafé (Rübenkamp) ausklingen lassen!
> *


Hm, das könnte mich ja fast motivieren die geplante Tour (noch nix konkretes hier im Forum) in den Harburger Bergen sausen zu lassen  ... obwohl, die Karlsteinschenke hat sich ja auch als kulinarisch nicht zu vernachlässigender Gastronomiebetrieb entpuppt 

P.S.: Habt ihr euch das gut überlegt? Alsterwanderweg, Sommerwetter, Wochenende ... oder steht ihr auf Slalomfahren? 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß ... und BTW die Fußgängerbrücke beim Torhaus(?) ist ja wieder da 

Viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Hm, das könnte mich ja fast motivieren die geplante Tour (noch nix konkretes hier im Forum) in den Harburger Bergen sausen zu lassen  ... obwohl, die Karlsteinschenke hat sich ja auch als kulinarisch nicht zu vernachlässigender Gastronomiebetrieb entpuppt
> 
> ...



Naja, gut überlegt eigentlich schon... Für eine 'richtige'  Tour in den HaBe's bin ich einfach noch nicht fit genug... Ich arbeite aber daran...
Daher auch der Alsterwanderweg! Und Slalomfahren kann bestimmt auch reizvoll sein  

Die Karlsteinschenke habe ich noch nie ausprobiert, wäre aber bestimmt eine Option  

In dem Sinne  

cu

Martina


----------



## AWMole (26. Juni 2003)

Wenn Outbreak mitfahren muss, muss ich auch mit bin dabei !


Und dieses mal auf jeden Fall egal ob Orkan oder Wirbelsturm (sollhierjavorkommen)


Ach, und Tina das nächste mal, fährste dann halt einfach mit in den HaBes !!!!!


----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber letztes Wochenende war ich in den HaBes... Zwar nur zehn Kilometer, aber immerhin!  

Und am Samstag soll es ja ziemlich gut werden  

Also keine Schlammschlacht  

cu

Martina


----------



## AWMole (26. Juni 2003)

Ist mir egal da mir jemand zugesagt hat das ich dort evtl. Duschen und nen Kaffee bekommen kann


----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

Wer kann das nur gewesen sein  ???

Aber im Ernst: Das Angebot bleibt bestehen


----------



## AWMole (26. Juni 2003)

Thx alot schon im voraus, das ist der finale Grund warum ich unabhängig vom Wetter mitfahren werde !!!


Leider ist mein Kumpel nicht dabei...


----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

Du hast ja noch nie meinen Kaffee probiert  

Und das mit dem warmen Wasser war auch nicht wirklich wahr  

Schade, dass Dein Kumpel nicht dabei ist, aber vielleicht das nächste Mal!


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AWMole _
> *... da mir jemand zugesagt hat das ich dort evtl. Duschen und nen Kaffee bekommen kann    *


Das wird ja immer "spannender" . Welche "special" Optionen gibt es noch. Dauert nicht mehr lange und ihr habt mich überzeugt von DIESER Tour! 

@Tina: Zur Karlsteinschänke sind's aber ein paar km mehr als "nur" 10. Das sind schon (je nach Routenverlauf) eher 20 km!
Ist schließlich der südlichste Zipfel fast jeder Tour.
Aber im hoffentlich goldenen Herbst werde ich auf jeden Fall mal eine extra-leichte Tour anbieten um euch mal mehr als 10 km zu zeigen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AWMole (26. Juni 2003)

tztztztztz
das die Schuseligen MODS immer alles mitplotten müssen !!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juni 2003)

Du solltest dich besser um "euren" Virus kümmern:
W32/[email protected]


----------



## AWMole (26. Juni 2003)

LÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL

Warn netter Versuch aber DEN haben wir nicht. habt ihr den ?


----------



## Bischi (26. Juni 2003)

Hiiiääääää...   hab ´n paar von denen auf unserem Quarantäne-Server gefangen    Wer will einen?!?!?

Bin Samstag wenn´s nicht regnet auch dabei 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## AWMole (26. Juni 2003)

k da kannste dein Viren ja mitbringen, ich hab n paar Rezepte ausm Internet die können wir dann schon in der Sonne grillen !!!!


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juni 2003)

So, auf mich müßt ihr nicht warten, "wir" haben uns gerade in einer konspirativen PM-Sitzung doch zu einer Tour in den HaBes verabredet! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *
> 
> Bin Samstag wenn´s nicht regnet auch dabei
> ...



Nur wenn es nicht regnet?!  

Eure Viren lasst aber mal lieber auf Euren Quarantäne-Servern.... Ich habe gerade keinen Bedarf und besonders lecker sollen die eigentlich auch nicht sein, habe ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *So, auf mich müßt ihr nicht warten, "wir" haben uns gerade in einer konspirativen PM-Sitzung doch zu einer Tour in den HaBes verabredet!
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry *



Schade eigentlich!

Aber vielleicht klappt das ja mal mit den HaBes, wenn ich fit genug bin...


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo erst mal....

Ich Schussel habe mich in meiner grenzenlosen Gutmütigkeit zur Samstagsarbeit bereit erklärt... Das gibt zwar 50% mehr Lohn, jedoch muss ich dafür die schöne Tour ausfallen lassen.

Es ergeben sich 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. entweder fahrt ihr trotzdem und gebt auf Outbreak fein acht!

oder

2. wir verlegen den Termin auf Sonntag.

Wie wollen wir uns einigen ??  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Alan (26. Juni 2003)

Der Termin kann doch auch auf Samstagabend 18.00 in den HaBe gelegt werden  - dann könnte ich wohl auch noch mit. Man müßte nur noch eine Kneipe finden, in der man den Abend dann ruhig zuende bringen könnte. Und nicht so heftig durchs Gelände käme mir auch ganz recht, am Sonntag steht noch Rennradfahren in Norderstedt auf dem Programm. 


D


----------



## Outbreak (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Der Termin kann doch auch auf Samstagabend 18.00 in den HaBe gelegt werden  - dann könnte ich wohl auch noch mit. Man müßte nur noch eine Kneipe finden, in der man den Abend dann ruhig zuende bringen könnte. Und nicht so heftig durchs Gelände käme mir auch ganz recht, am Sonntag steht noch Rennradfahren in Norderstedt auf dem Programm.
> 
> 
> D *



klappt es leider nicht!

Aber wir sind noch bei den Terminverhandlungen  

Näheres am Freitag!


----------



## Alan (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *Samstag .... klappt es leider nicht!
> *



Pah, dann hock ich mich eben alleine bei bestem Wetter und subtropischen Temperaturen leise vor mich hindünstend und stinkend in den Biergarten in der Denickestraße.... Pah, faules Volk...... 

D

Naja, zu der Zeit hat man - gerade in Eimsbüttel/Eppendorf wohnend - bestimmt bessere Kneipen zur Auswahl....... Wobei - das Recyclingzentrum riecht man nicht, und wen stören schon die gelegentlichen Schreie aus dem AK Harburg?


----------



## Mira (26. Juni 2003)

Alan, Du hast wirklich einen sehr feinen Humor...

Würd mich gern irgendwo anschließen am Wochenende, egal wann und wo, nur nicht so heftig, bin absolut noch nicht wieder fit, ne kleine ruhige Runde HaBe wär aber schon vielleicht drin, also sagt an!!
Nur nicht am Nachtmittag am Alsterweg, DS ist nicht so meine Disziplin.


----------



## Buddy (26. Juni 2003)

@Mira: 09.15 Uhr am Sonntag am Hbf. Ab in den Deister


----------



## *blacksheep* (27. Juni 2003)

ACHTUNG! 

In Absprache mit AWMole und Outbreak wurde die Tour nun auf *Sonntag um 13 Uhr* verschoben

Ich bitte doch um zahlreiches Erscheinen, dann macht das Slalomfahren gleich doppelt Spass!!  

Treffpunkt bleibt wie gehabt am Bootsverleih (siehe Anhang)

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

So..  Wetter schaut ja ganz gut aus 

Werde also um 13 Uhr auch am Anleger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (29. Juni 2003)

Moin Bischi,

23.7 °C in der Wohnung ?? Mach mal die Heizung aus!!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

Ok..     kleiner Bericht. Anwesend waren Janus (Alex), AWMole (auch Alex), Spacerider (Martin), Outbreak (MartinA) und meine Wenigkeit...   Nachdem Martina sich auf Höhe des allseits bekannt "Hier-steig-ich-aus"-Spielplatzes von uns verabschiedete und den Heimweg antrat, folgten wir Janus noch bis fast ans Ende (oder den Anfang) der Alster in Kayhude. Dieser Teil des Wanderweges ist echt der geilste finde ich (hoffentlich wird das vom Server jetzt nicht zensiert) *gg*. dort trennte auch ich mich vom Hauptfeld und schlug mich in Pfadfindermanier nach Norderstedt durch. So.. und nun noch ein paar Bilder der Tour...

AWmole:


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

Martin:


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

Janus:


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

Martina:


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

und das obligatorische Gruppenfoto am Ziel...  *gg*


----------



## Bischi (29. Juni 2003)

ach ja..  da war ja noch was...    wo das passierte, erzählen wir hier lieber nicht


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Juni 2003)

thx @ Bischi für den Tourbericht !

Hier noch ein paar statistische Werte:

Distanz: 45,38 km
Vmax   : 41,54 km/h
Vavg    : 17,20 km/h
Dauer  : 2:38:52

Höhenmeter bergauf: 92m (lt. Hactronic 128m ?????)
Höhenmeter bergab : 82 m (lt. Hactronic 120m ?????)

Irgendwie werde ich aus diesen unterschiedlichen Werten nicht schlau... naja, egal!

War ne tolle Tour, die dank Martin mal wieder nen sportlichen Anstrich bekam... 

Nächstes Mal fährt Outbreak, die sich wirklich tapfer gehalten hat (ich hätte vor kurzem, als ich noch den ungefähr entsprechenden Trainingsstand hatte schon LANGE vorher meinen Ausstieg angekündigt...), bis zum bitteren Ende (Kayhude) durch! Vielleicht kommen wir dann anschliessend tatsächlich noch ins Schweinske!

Lieben Gruss,

Janus


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Nur nicht am Nachtmittag am Alsterweg, DS ist nicht so meine Disziplin. *



Hi Mira,

DS war gar nicht notwendig, weil:

1. spacerider ne kleine aber feine Klingel am Octane hat (jaja, ist Blasphemie, aber effektiv)

2. Bischi mit seinen Protektoren und seinen 200mm Federweg so martialisch auftrat, dass sowohl Lupi als auch Herrchen freiwillig den Weg räumten....  

Du siehst: wenn man dafür sorgt, dass die beiden vorneweg fahren (spacerider ist irgendwie eh immer gaaaanz vorne...  ), hat man hinten im Pulk ein echt angenehmes Leben...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Höhenmeter bergauf: 92m (lt. Hactronic 128m ?????) *



Deswegen mag ich den Alsterwanderweg so


----------

